# Anyone Want to Meet Up for CES?



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Is anyone here interested in meeting up at CES, and talking horns? I didn't want to post this in the 'regular' forum since there are probably dozens of people going this week, and a meetup would get a little out-of-hand if there were a lot of people.

But if anyone is interested in talking shop, let me know! I'll be there Thursday and Friday.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^ One of the most informative people on horns. And bump.


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

I am not currently running them, but i have always liked them and am going to CES. i am local so pm me


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Patrick 

I am heading up tomorrow and should have time to join in on the discussion.

email is eric at ejsaudio dot com or my cell 310-869-4438

Eric


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

This CES has been a nightmare. I'm in Vegas as we speak, but I never even made it to the convention. I want to apologize for not following up sooner. Would've been great to meet up.


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

I am local and was only able to for the first half of the second day; I feel your pain


----------

